# What happen to Eric Holstman?



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Just enjoyed his posts and did not mean to cause such a stir. Thanks Chris:banghead:banghead


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Eric asked me to delete his account and all of his post. 



Here is his exact PM...



"Hey Chris,



Thanks for the quick reply.



The reason I need to delete my account is because I have some very exciting things happening this year(TV, national appearances,etc.) and public forums will not be a smart fit for me. While there are some troublemakers that enjoy giving me a hard time, it's very easy for me to ignore them (usually). It's the "usually" that I worry about. A forum is an uncontrolled variable because it's public and folks are free to say what they wish. It's a great resource for many but could create a problem for me.



I do believe you have done an unbelievable job with the Pensacola Fishing Forum and you should be very proud it. Please let me know if I can help you with anything, at anytime. I will try to ring you tomorrow.



Yours,



Eric"


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess that is a "better safe than sorry" scenario for Eric. I hope he succeeds with the new ventures this year.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (2/21/2009)*Eric asked me to delete his account and all of his post.
> 
> Here is his exact PM...
> 
> ...


sounds good enough...

this should end this thread.....good luck to Eric in his endeavors....


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

I believe that we should wish him good luck on his upcoming big events for this year. Hopefully he has made it big or something good like that. He has helped us all out in some way or another and I think we owe him a big thankyou and good luck.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Eric you do what uyou think is right brother, BTW where my Yamaha Hat at anyway?? hahaha


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Good luck Eric! Thank you for your advice and help.:letsdrink


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Eric. Best to ya :angel


----------

